# Availability of complete Zeitgeist campaign for 5E?



## Gnorr (Nov 2, 2022)

After running WotBS for my group to great success (in an almost endeavor spanning almost ten years), I am considering running Zeitgeist 5E as my next epic. However, I am a bit confused whether the complete campaign is actually available anywhere. At DrivethruRPG, I see just Part #3.3 as the last one. The "complete" collections there appear to be for earlier editions of D&D or PF.

The Zeitgeist web page does not give any indication either where to actually get the complete campaign.

Any pointers would be appreciated ...


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2022)

The entire campaign is on our website.









						Adventures in ZEITGEIST
					

ZEITGEIST: The Gears of Revolution is a critically acclaimed adventure path from EN Publishing, brought to you by the same people who created the War of the Burning Sky campaign saga and featuring the same level of intriguing plot, memorable NPCs , and a strong, immersive storyline. In the Gears...



					enpublishingrpg.com
				




There are links to each adventure on the Adventures in ZEITGEIST website also.









						Gears of Revolution — ADVENTURES IN ZEITGEIST
					






					www.adventuresinzeitgeist.com


----------



## Gnorr (Nov 2, 2022)

Strange, I managed to miss all of this. 

Many thanks for the quick reply!


----------

